# video game game



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

first i post a pic of a game's screenshot and u guys have to guess what game it is. Who ever gets it right posts another one.
Here mine
(this game is cool chalenging and takes smarts)


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Mario 64...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Looney Tunes: Sheep Raider


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Looney Tunes: Sheep Raider










your turn henry


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 80851


----------



## mylesc99 (Sep 5, 2005)

CastleVania

CastleVania


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nope


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

mylesc99 said:


> CastleVania
> 
> CastleVania


LOL not even close
henry thats a hard one, looks like i got some homework to do


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

resident evil: retard-calypse


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

damn i know this game but i cant recall it

yes ive figured it out

GOLDEN AXE


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Feeder_Phish said:


> damn i know this game but i cant recall it
> 
> yes ive figured it out
> 
> GOLDEN AXE












your turn


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

my turn


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bibble bobble


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

close but not quite :rasp:

*cough*Spelling*cough*

you know what fizz your up its just by one letter

its bubble bobble


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

bibble bubble?

bubble bobble


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

K fizzly said:


> bibble bubble?
> 
> bubble bobble


 you are next FIZZ


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

if he's not gonna go, i will


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

G23.40SW said:


> if he's not gonna go, i will


 patience my friend hes probably looking for a good one LOL


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)




----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Double dragon 2


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

'medievil dog fuckers' ????

im not sure


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

World of warcraft?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

both wrong


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

that one's tough... looks like some mmorpg but you can't tell anything by a screenshot of a player since they can all look different anyway....cept the dog


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Another shot


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

eq 2?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

fable?

two beds?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nope











> two beds?


lol, twobeds is the web host


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

rose online?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

wrong :laugh:


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

give us a clue.
How many ppl make games where a dog follows u anyways?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

A demo of it was added to Xfire downloads in august


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Uhh is that the one computer game..... November somethin or somthing like that?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

guild wars?

Armies of Exigo

Chrome MP

Darwinia

Dungeon Siege 2

Savage: The battle for newearth


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

all wrong.

Another clue: it's made by wild tangent


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Fate.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done







your go


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Oldie but goodie


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

crazyklown89 said:


> Oldie but goodie


dragon ball?


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

well does anyone know?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Guess not. Do another one. Something aliitle eaiser or not so random.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this is a gift


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Duckhunt.

*goes off to think of a good game*


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Call of Duty

Day of Defeat Source

Call of Duty 2

Medal of Honor


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

No no no no


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Lol, a screenshot from an FPS, should be easy *rolls eyes*.

Battlefield? II?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nooooo


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

vietnam purple haze?

ghoats recon?

socom?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, you were close with the first one though.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Brothers in Arms?

Battlefield: Vietnam?

ColdWar?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

conflict vietnam?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

:laugh: nope.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dammit i know i rented this game when i had game fly..

vietcongurple haze


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Zelda?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Keep guessing boy :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

NBA 2005?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

shell shock nam 67'


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> NBA 2005?


You suck...











> shell shock nam 67'


Nope


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Mercenaires?

GR II?

Day Of Defeat?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nein!


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

Russian Affiars?

From Russia with Love?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

More screen shots


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

My games allways cripple the threads...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ghoast recon2


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Since when did ghost recon have sterlings and m1a1s :laugh:








keep trying


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

is it console or pc?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

socom2?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

It's pc.

You were on the right line with vietnam nismo.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

battle field vietnam


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> battle field vietnam


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

dammit i was sure thatwas it i was already looking for thenext game to post

Vietnam: Black Ops


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

:laugh: nope


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Conflict Vietnam


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Elite Warriors: Vietnam


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

I think you've posted every vietnam game except the answer :laugh:


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Line of Sight: Vietnam 
Men of Valor Vietnam 
Vietnam 2: Special Assignment 
Vietnam: Black Ops 
Battlefield Vietnam 
Conflict Vietnam 
Vietnam Med + Evac 
Squad Battles Vietnam 
Vietnam The Tet Offensive 
Marine Heavy Gunner: Vietnam 
Wings Over Vietnam 
Elite Warriors: Vietnam 
Whirlwind of Vietnam 
Vietnam Combat: Enemy Territory

this is every vietnam game i could find i think i listed most all of them some i didnt list earlier cause i searched for screen shots and they didnt look right..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're gonne hate me but...

The answer isn't there


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Battlefield Vietnam Redux


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

This is gonna go on for ages :laugh:

Nope


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

desert combat 2


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

teamevil said:


> desert combat 2


............


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

Battlefield Vietnam

Battlefield Vietnam Redux 
Conflict: Vietnam 
Elite Warriors: Vietnam 
Line of Sight: Vietnam 
Marine Heavy Gunner: Vietnam 
Men of Valor 
Modern Air Power: War Over Vietnam 
Platoon: The 1st Airborne Cavalry Division in Vietnam 
ShellShock: Nam '67 
Squad Battles: Vietnam 
Vietnam 2: Special Assignment 
Vietnam Air War 
Vietnam Med + Evac 
Vietnam Special Ops 
Vietnam War: Ho Chi Minh Trail Vietnam: Black Ops 
Vietnam: The Tet Offensive 
Whirlwind of Vietnam 
Wings Over Vietnam 
Wings: Korea to Vietnam 
???????????????????????????????????????


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Nope, come on guys, just one vietnam game you've not mentioned


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

FAR CRY


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> FAR CRY


.........


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

I quit....ill try the next one. Got work to do.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Vietcong 2


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Well done









You're up!


----------



## syrus410 (Jun 9, 2005)

dat sux.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

*sigh*

Will a non-jerkass post one up?


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Bugger! I was just about to type Vietcong 2 after those second screenshots, but some IDIOT! got there first! j/k. Some on, get on with the screen shot already!

-dunc


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

View attachment 81385


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Resident Evil 2?
Doom?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Resident evil zero


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

resident evil_____ <--- fill in blank


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

G23.40SW said:


> Resident evil zero


yep


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh sh*t here we go again g23..'s going to post some obscure game or some prg that looks like a million other games


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> oh sh*t here we go again g23..'s going to post some obscure game or some prg that looks like a million other games


It's not my fault i take my own screenshots instead of googling some random game and stealing a pic








not a challenge if you get it straight away is it









This one is quite new


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

no idea, i mostly play ps2 games.. but thisgame looks cool

whats that robotfighting simulator that has all the crazy contollers so its like all swiths and buttons, joystick and pedals?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> no idea, i mostly play ps2 games.. but thisgame looks cool
> 
> whats that robotfighting simulator that has all the crazy contollers so its like all swiths and buttons, joystick and pedals?


Steel battalion


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

xbox only?

that looks pretty cool but i guss honestly id play for lie a week mabye two then never touch it again...


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> xbox only?


Yeah, it's pretty hard to get hold of now, your best bet would be ebay.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Gunstar Heroes for sega genesis was mine from a while ago. You guys suck









Oh and Bet On Soldier: Blood Sport.


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

rainbow 6?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

You're up crazyklown.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

ratch and clink?


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

starfox adventures.

Here's mine 
http://media.putfile.com/9567

A nice easy one for the mentally handicapped


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

all i got was sound but im gonna say doom?

just because we dont spend all of our mental capacity on video games doesn mean we are handicapped


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> just because we dont spend all of our mental capacity on video games doesn mean we are handicapped


I didn't say mentally handicapped nismo and all other pfury members now did i....







it's a joke anyway, a jooooooke, you should understand them, having borat in your avatar









It's not doom.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Someone must know, before release it was one of the most talked about games out there.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

StarCraft: Ghost?

Perfect Dark (the new one)?


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

to bad you cant connect to watch it...

nvm, finally connected.
Half Life?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

F.E.A.R but someone else post instead of me.


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

Kemper1989 said:


> to bad you cant connect to watch it...


Putfile is a bit gay sometimes, usually needs refreshing or its just being slow.

Crazyklown is right by the way.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

dammit, i didn't get to see the video of FEAR, if i did i would have guessed it. Roommate is playing it right now.


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Well, Looks like ill start it back up again.
It use to be one of my favorite games of all time, played it for three years.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

red ALERT


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

sure is, your turn


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

this shoud be EZ to EZ if you tell me


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

star craft


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> star craft


lol i knew it that was to EZ its your TURN


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Battlefield 2


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

coreect, your turn Dannyboy


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)




----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

WARCRAFT???????


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Negative.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

looks like either a confederate war...or WW1....no clue on what game tho.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Puff said:


> looks like either a confederate war...or WW1....no clue on what game tho.


Nope, but you were right, this is during the WWI era of the game.


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

Battle of Vietcong


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

herdy gerdy ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2005)

alan said:


> herdy gerdy ?


If that means have a nice day, than thank you







.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

AOE 3

(age of empires III)
i think im right...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope, heres a clue:

Its about building an empire on earth.


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Empire Earth. Was playing it a coupla days ago with my friends. The nano age is sooo cool

Here's mine, and I want the whole name of it.
View attachment 81845


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Grand Theft Auto?


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes,but which version....


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

GTA London 1961 or 1969


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeh, it was 69, you're up.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

This game still gives me a hard on:


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Me too. I love my N64.

007 Goldeneye (James Bond)

here's another then, it's too easy but it's my favourite game at the moment.

View attachment 81850


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Rome?


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

yeh, i'm setting them too easy


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Naw, we just have similar taste in games :laugh:


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

I have absolutely no idea. Ummm, 
Area 51? Is there a game called that?

-dunc


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


>


Startopia


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope. Its a game for n64.


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

CLUE!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Well if youve played it, you know you need to pay it in a dark room for ful effect. This game is perfect!


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

More Clues!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

In this game you could fire a rocket-by-wire...one of the coolest weapons in a game ever.


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

OH bollocks I know this game!!!! sh*t, I can't remember so I have a guess at Quake? Though I believe it starts with an F right?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Perfect dark?


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

If Boobah is right, I'll be f*cking pissed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2005)

Boobah said:


> Well if youve played it, you know you need to pay it in a *dark* room for ful effect. This game is *perfect*!












Your go Boobah


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

how bout some old school SNES
View attachment 81866


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

Breath of Fire


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

you got it, your turn


----------



## Duncstar (Oct 25, 2005)

here you go. Quite a hard one I reckon.

View attachment 81870


----------

